# will this guy keep his color??



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I posted on another thread that my best friend's brother got these two babies last wk. She's taking the one on the right, because they're more then he can handle 

She's choosing this one, because she loves his coloring. But, why do I think it'll change? I thought I'd seen havs with these kind of markings that turn white. Or I could be totally wrong, lol.
I know the b&w will stay. But, clueless on other colors.

Thanks!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Awww what cuties! Too bad she couldn't keep both, but I know first hand how much work two puppies are!
My best guess is that the sable around his eyes will def lighten- it depends on his genes/lines as to how much it could lighten. He could go totally cream/white or he could hang onto a bit of a golden color. But he def will look like a different dog when he grows up!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Both of them are sooooooooooooo cute! It will really not matter if they change colors later because you will have already fell deeply in love with your puppy.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I can pretty much promise he'll lighten up to be mostly white. Riley had similar coloring with even darker ears and you can see how white he is. They are both adorable!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I seriously doubt the color will stay to much. But you never know... 

Will your friend feel any different about the dog if it does change color? If so..........

Ryan


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Here's a picture of Riley at around 3 months.

(Omg...I'm getting puppy lust....)


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

My best guess is the one on the right will white out for the most part and the black and white _could_ stay b&w or the black could silver out.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

That sable parti is irresistible! Like others said it'll probably fade to mostly white with tipped ears. I'm a sucker for the tipped ears! <3


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok, glad I didn't imagine I'd seen or read it before.

I'm not sure if it'll change her mind on getting him or not. I know that's her first choice, simply because of how he looks NOW. If she knew he'd change a lot, she may lean more towards the other. 
She's sort of on the fence right now with taking either one. She's got two labs, three kids, and honestly..I don't think it's the right fit. Her brother got these two, and has decided he can't handle them. And plans to re home them both. 

Thanks!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Tritia, without knowing the parent and the genetics behind the coat colors, none of us can give you more than a wild guess. The black & white looks like it may fade, because of the silvering on the eyebrow (unless it was born that way) and possibly some silver on the lower cheek. The sable parti also looks like it may fade, at least around the eyes. It looks like that greyish color has already lightened significantly. The gold/caramel and sable ears are the part that you just don't know without family history. Some of them hold, but a lot of them don't. If the breeder really knows the history of both parents and color genetics, she/he will have the best prediction.

How old are these two? Do you know if the black & white parti has gained more pigment on the nose in the last few weeks? It doesn't matter in regard to the puppy. I'm just curious.

Edited to add:
Whoa! I just saw your last post. He plans to re-home them both? Where's the breeder? Why not give them back to her/him? Yikes.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

What colour these sweet boys will have are impossibly to say EVEN WITH the pedigree ... 

BUT that is not what I wanted to talk about...I wonder where the breeder are? Is she/he aware that this guys are about to tranfer home? I think the best in this situation is to leave them back to the breeder who probably (hopyfully a responsibly one) will be the best to rehome them.

I would like to add that since Havanese change colours so dramatic, why pick for colour and not temper?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Murphy has kept most of his color but he's only 10 months old so I guess he could still lighten more.

Why did he get two puppies and now wants to rehome them?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

The "breeder" was nothing but a woman who had a female hav, and got another because she thought it would be cool to have puppies. I was and am in NO position to jump on a soap box regarding this (believe me, they'd have gotten an earful had I been asked my opinion ahead of time, lol) The people who have these pups are my friend's family members.
And we're in one of those little towns where people would think it was INSANE to pay for a dog. They got these for free. 
So, nobody knows genetics. No health testing, etc. The "breeder" just wanted them all gone, so she has no desire to get them back. 

He's re homing them because he's a young college student (and a total sweetie) who had this idea of how wonderful it would be to have a puppy. And what's better then one..but, TWO! ...NOT, lol.

My friend loves them both, but is drawn towards the coloring of the one. And if her brother keeps one (which I doubt he will), his first pick would be the black and white. 
I just wanted her to know..he'll possibly change color. But, like someone said..she'd be in love already. So, it wouldn't matter. Although deep down, I'm kind of hoping it'll help her lean towards passing on him completely. Like I said, I don't see this puppy being a good idea for her and her family. 

And not sure about the nose. The woman who had them, told them it would fill in. They kind of liked it how it was, so that wasn't an issue for them.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

OK.
Got the picture.
For colourchange, there is very hard to say...many many, sable lighten up and her brother have perhaps seen the parents of the dogs, since the breeder had them both...

I can understand that the brother got he´s hands full with two puppies...And that the dream he had var not the reality he had to face....

Hope the situation will turn out good for everyone...both the familys and the puppies...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

He looks pretty much like Jasper looked at that age. and he is mostly white with a little gray now... the fawn sables seem to always turn...where some of the more reddish/brown in color seem to keep more.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I hope your friend realizes how much time in grooming will be involved later when the coat gets longer-a far cry from a lab. Whatever happens, I wish her the best.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks! I think it'll all work out. I wish he'd give at least one a shot, cause he's such a good kid. And I've seen how much that family is loving on and spoiling these babies. I have no worries that they're not in a great place. I just feel for the guy, cause he's overwhelmed and feels like a failure. He's only 20, and I told his mom this is hopefully GREAT birth control, lol.
And their aunt actually has the father now. That's how they found out about this litter. She took the male, and everyone loved him. He's all white, I believe. I'll ask about the mom. Because they have seen and played with her.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I was just thinking that there are probably many forum members who would snap these two up in a second without hesitation-so they're bound to end up somewhere good. Everybody wants them!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Beth, if she takes one, she'll keep him in a puppy cut...like we do. She knows I'd never have one in a full coat. She doesn't care for the look, either.

My biggest fear, is her 8 month old 85lb lab squishing the puppy! He's a hyper, over sized KID! He's chewed through pipes, causing their house to flood, ate over 100 crayons the other night, and consumed most of their pool toys this summer. Wouldn't take much to hurt that puppy.

And yea, I've already had a lot of PM's. They'll find a friend or family member to take them with no problem. They're wanting to "keep in touch" with them. I've been offered the black and white one. But, I'm staying strong


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow-what a big stinker-100 crayons! He'd poop all the colors of the rainbow.
She'd would really need to watch them together for sure. As long as there's no agression, they could be the odd couple and buddies for life. You never know-the neezer could just take over eventually as alpha (brains vs braun)!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

LOL, yea..I'm sure her yard is brightly colored right about now  We were actually worried, and calling vets at 11 at night. Afraid it would hurt him. He's just an eating machine. You can't set anything down, without him snatching it up. And it's hard with her three small kids to keep EVERYTHING out of reach. 
They have an older lab, that would do great with the puppy. But, this other guy...I think he's just too goofy to trust. She thinks she can keep them seperate for awhile.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I think the sable will lighten and the black and white will silver quite a bit. Just my guess.
Carole


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

I want puppies! :Cry:


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

I don't know a thing about color but if the puppies are more than either the sister or brother can handle, do encourage them to contact the havanese rescue group for possible adoption. These are really beautiful little dogs but it sounds as if both prospective owners might be in a bit over their heads. I think it is always better to try to find a good rescue group than just try to give away the puppies. Good for you for investigating the color for them.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for the advise, Chere. But, there aren't a whole lot of rescues around here..let alone a hav one. And I'm confident enough in taking the one until it finds a home.
Although as of about an hour ago, the owner is back to considering giving it a try with the black and white one for a few days. My friend will take the other guy tomorrow morning. If he changes him mind..well, guess he's mine for a bit.


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Tritia, you are going to be a Hav owner and you will love this little guy! Good for you for taking one of them; I only mentioned the rescue in case someone has to give one of them up. You can reach HRI right here by going to the rescue forum. My guys came from Missouri and I live in Ohio so distance isn't always an issue when it comes to rescue. I hope your friend falls in love with his little guy and has the patience to work with a puppy. He will be well rewarded if he does. I hope I didn't offend you by mentioning possible rescue.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, I've got one here now. Just not sure for how long.
And go figure..it's my Hav who isn't being the kindest to the poor guy. others are great with him.

and no..didn't offend at ALL!!!


----------



## Sanya Sanders (Oct 22, 2009)

Pups need looots of love and attention (I have one little guy right now) and two require not double but triple energy. It's sad but if he/she is not sure if they can provide everything these two little pups deserve, they should definitely find them another home that will. So many people get dogs cause they look 'cute', but forget that waking up early in the night cause the puppy is crying or cleaning up peepee after them constantly is not soo cute. If she has 2 dogs and 3 kids ... yikes! That is a lot of work I imagine. Never get or keep a puppy cause they look cute, bottom line. 

As far as the colour goes, my Yogi had a completely black head when he was 8 weeks, and now that he is around 14 week, it is clearly fading to a sable-brown-gold. Look at the very roots of the hair and you can sometimes see the lighter colour coming on. 

Best of luck and I hope these two find wonderful and loving homes!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I can't agree more. I think my friend IS keeping the one, only because he's cute. She has no clue what she's gotten herself into. I just left there.
I give her 2 days..tops.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

hehehe, then he can come to me, Tritia! :wink:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tritia, how are the puppies doing with your friends?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Sheri, thanks for asking!

Honestly..they're doing REALLY great!! 
I've seen the one my friend took several times this week. She's super laid back about everything, so any of the puppy stuff that drives most people nuts..isn't bothering her at all. She's really enjoying him. He's just so cute, it's hard not to fall for that. Her husband still won't call him by name, or even call him a dog, lol. Calls him " the ugh". Says he's not worthy of the name, dog. He's always hated little dogs, and refuses to like him.
Which, we all know how this will end. He'll be the one who is most attached in a matter of weeks. He's already been caught petting him a few times, but quickly pulls back his hand some nobody will notice  I still think it'll all get to be too much for her. But, who knows? She's got a good heart, and will do her best to make this work. If nothing else..to prove me wrong 

I saw Ollie last night. He's the one the brother kept. He's over the moon with his decision to keep just the one. Ollie follows Nate all around the house, and wants to play all the time. Where before, he didn't even want to be held..because he wanted at the other pup. He came over with his parents last night to my friend's for Halloween. They brought Ollie to play with Bowser. Then today, my friend and her family went over to her mom's for their ritual Sunday get together..and brought Ollie with them. 

I think they're all doing great. Better then I could have hoped!
Even if they're all slightly clueless about little dogs, not to mention havs. They make up for it with how much love and attention these guys are getting. They really are pretty spoiled havs.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Good, hopeful news. There are a lot of folks that never realized what they were getting into with a puppy that have gone on to be great puppy parents. Hope these work our that way!


----------

